# flying fox



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hands down the best black beard algae eating fish ever. After starving my 2 flying foxes, they are wiping out the BBA in my 37 gal tank and moving them in my 100g tank after the clean up is done.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Also starving a Rainbow Goby, Stiphondon Ornatus, they will eat BGA!

Good luck with your 100!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

100 gal planted tank has been set up all ready since last July. Gonna start few projects in January lol


----------

